# D-Day: Queen Elizabeth making rare foreign trip



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2014)

LONDON (AP) — The queen's joints are creaky and her husband has recently battled serious illness, but the royal couple won't let aches and pains keep them away from a grand overseas commemoration: the 70th anniversary of the D-Day invasion.
http://journaltimes.com/news/nation...cle_963a748a-3bc9-518a-a3ad-dce515b17aa7.html

View attachment 7306
2004 Photo


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 5, 2014)

Queen Elizabeth is one head of state I am happy to salute. 
Her life has been spent in dutiful service to her people and they love her for it.


----------



## Raven (Jun 5, 2014)

As a Canadian I admire the Queen and Prince Philip for being determined to join veterans for the 70th anniversary
of the D-Day invasion.  
It is a remarkable undertaking at their age.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 5, 2014)

she's one tuff ole bird


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 5, 2014)

kcvet said:


> she's one tuff ole bird



:lol: Is that your idea of a salute, kcvet ?


----------



## Uff (Jun 6, 2014)

They are indeed a remarkable pair. Her Majesty has certainly kept her promise that she made many years ago, before she became Queen, when she said that she would serve her country to the best of her ability.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 6, 2014)

And until her last breath.
Not too many honour their lifetime vows anymore.


----------



## Justme (Jun 6, 2014)

Whilst I am not patriotic in the flag waving sense, I think us Brits should be glad our Monarch does an excellent job.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 6, 2014)

Technically, she's ours as well but I don't really believe it.
She belongs to the people of the British Isles and they to her.
We're just onlookers to that relationship.


----------



## Justme (Jun 6, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Technically, she's ours as well but I don't really believe it.
> She belongs to the people of the British Isles and they to her.
> We're just onlookers to that relationship.



I thought those in Oz wanted independence from the Monarchy?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 6, 2014)

I understand that the Queen has never given an interview!  Quite amazing!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 6, 2014)

Justme said:


> I thought those in Oz wanted independence from the Monarchy?



Some do, some don't. 
It's not a high priority but when Elizabeth dies it will probably happen.

The trouble is we can't agree on a method for choosing a head of state and on the powers he/she would have.
There is a lot of work to do on the constitution before anything is likely to happen.
It's easier to do nothing.

The point I was making is that the Royal Family really belong to the British people and not to us, no matter what our constitution says.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 6, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> :lol: Is that your idea of a salute, kcvet ?



always admired her. if i could meet her i would stand and salute


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 6, 2014)

I was just joshing, kcvet.
I admire the lady too.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 6, 2014)

most of us are familiar with this historical photo but little is known about the young Paratrooper with the blackened face, he's been identified. his name is Wally Strobel. the article is archived back to 99 so some of you may already know. what is Ike telling him?? a pep speech. well

*On D-Day minus 1, the subject was fishing
*
story


----------



## kcvet (Jun 6, 2014)

photo's merge


----------



## Fern (Jun 6, 2014)

A very poignant time for us all to never forget. I admire the Queen, she is to be admired for they way that she has 'adapted' to the changing tastes of the times.


----------

